# Cat peeing in wrong spot - any advice?



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Charlie keeps weeing in the dog bed! At first I thought it was because her litter tray wasn't clean enough for her rather particular taste, but now I go out of my way to make sure it's always spotless but still she wee's in Kira's bed. I genuinely think she wonders why the dog is sometimes sleeping in her toilet...

How do I stop it now that she's started? It's a bulky bed and constantly washing it is a pain!

Any advice? Any fab product that will repel the cat and not the dog??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya just washing it wont do anything. id throw it and start again!!

go back to the start after meals/play put her in the litter tray and scrap with her front paws, she doesn't Have to go but hopefully she will know that the loo!

She might even be marking it as her 'own' to mask the smell of the doggy! 

in that case spaying should/will as long as its ASAP and not after she has 'learned' the habit help ) 

I cant think of anything that will get it out, my new girl poops behind my sofa  She doesn't like pooping in her tray!! thats for wees only! lol :huh:

I have tried dettol/odur eat thingy/fairy liquid/some other stuff meant to get 'rid' of cat/dog wee!!

The next thing I did was put loads cardboard behind the sofa...she cant get there now !! hehe! I win lol! :hand: :001_tongue:


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> hiya just washing it wont do anything. id throw it and start again!!
> 
> go back to the start after meals/play put her in the litter tray and scrap with her front paws, she doesn't Have to go but hopefully she will know that the loo!
> 
> ...


thanks for the response - much appreciated. I perhaps should have said that she does use the litter tray too, and she's been spayed - she's 7 and does know what she's supposed to do, I think you might be more on the money with the covering up the dog smell thing!

Agree I'll probably need a new dog bed, just hoped to solve the problem before she starts doing it again to a new bed - they don't come cheap!

Good luck with your 'behind the sofa' problem


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OH! I didnt raelise how old she was! I thought she was a kitten, sorry :arf:

She might have a UTI or maybe she just is saying to the dog' my bed!' 

lol we cracked it! The cardboard has stopped her *yah!* haha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello JenP,
I strongly believe your cat needs help. You can try out Petsafe Cat fence.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

amor said:


> Hello JenP,
> I strongly believe your cat needs help. You can try out Petsafe Cat fence.


SPAM SPAM SPAM FROM SOMEONE I BELIEVE TO BE SELLING SHOCK COLLARS AS HE DOESNT SHUT UP ABOUT THEM!


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been dealing with the same problem! I finally thought we were done, and Milo peed on Samson's bed again. I have soaked it in Natures Miracle for several days. Then washed in fragrance free detergent. He waited a few days and peed in it. this time I found a collar that's supposed to calm him and so her won't want to pee in it. We'll see!!

I have two cats and have 4 litter boxes which I keep very clean, so who knows what gets into them(or out of them!!) Good luck to you. I let you know how the collar works!


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

marianne said:


> I have been dealing with the same problem! I finally thought we were done, and Milo peed on Samson's bed again. I have soaked it in Natures Miracle for several days. Then washed in fragrance free detergent. He waited a few days and peed in it. this time I found a collar that's supposed to calm him and so her won't want to pee in it. We'll see!!
> 
> I have two cats and have 4 litter boxes which I keep very clean, so who knows what gets into them(or out of them!!) Good luck to you. I let you know how the collar works!


Yay! someone else with the same problem! thanks for the reply. I've taken to removing the bed during the day (the dog only sleeps in it at night - it's in my room) and so far so good, although i woke up the night before last about 5am and caught her sniffing around it again. Shoo-ed her away from it and it solved the problem. There was a poo in her litter tray at that time, though, so it may have been a dirty protest! It's a bit much if she's expecting me to get up and clean it out in the middle of the night though!

Will be interested to hear how the collar works. fingers crossed.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm having the same problem too. We were looking after a kitten for 2 months who left us on saturday to go to his new home. He had pooed and peed behind the sofa a few times when he was here but no problems for ages...since he left us on saturday Winston has pooed and peed in behind the sofa every single day. We've scrubbed behind there and sprayed with special cat urine stuff and have even resorted to taking the carpet lino out a few days agao but that didn't help either so as of last night the area behind the sofa has been covered in big bags...this morning he left a lovely poo on the bin nag for us....we're at our wits end and don't know what else we can try.

I did think he could be doing it because he is stressed at claude leaving?! He's been wondering around the house looking and calling for him since Saturday.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One of mine does this. I just think they are showing their general displeasure with sharing a house with stinky dogs!!
As I have small plastic beds all over the house, for teeny dogs and fat cats!!, I just make them all washable. I use plastic beds with a cushion, then a piece of plastic carpet runner cut to fit followed by a fleece blanket. Then its just a matter of changing the blanket.
Hopefully with only one cat causing problems you might be able to solve it with less hassle!!
Good luck!!


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

is there anything in the world more toxic smelling than cat wee, btw? And no amount of washing/scrubbing/disinfecting/burning ever seems to get rid of it...

perhaps if i burn the house down people will at least be able inhabit the surrounding areas again...


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

jenp said:


> is there anything in the world more toxic smelling than cat wee, btw? And no amount of washing/scrubbing/disinfecting/burning ever seems to get rid of it...
> 
> perhaps if i burn the house down people will at least be able inhabit the surrounding areas again...


I agree! I'm sat here at work wondering what lovely presents Winston will have left for me when I get home tonight 

I'd much rather he did it in his cat bed than on my carpet


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

We had a cat that not only peed on dog beds but on my husbands work lap top!!!It was tough explaining that one! I could always tell he did something as Iwalked down from upstairs by that horrific smell.
I used Natures Miracule orange scent the last time. But I noticed there is a Natures Miracle for urine cleaning. May bet some of that in case Milo does it again.


----------

